# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Lunteren

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Herstellingsoord Lunteren
Boslaan 68
Lunteren

Bezoek de website van herstellingsoord Lunteren


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met herstellingsoord Lunteren.*

----------


## Senorita

Hallo, ik heb een vraag over Herstellingsoorden.
Op dit moment ben ik gestopt met dagbehandeling, om dat het te zwaar voor me is. Eigenlijk ben ik nu in een Burn-out situatie beland. Niet leuk bovenop de al bestaande problematiek.
Goed, nu is het de vraag of ik naar een herstellingsoord ga (Berkenhof of Lunteren) of dat ik op een andere manier van de burn-out af moet komen.
Zelf ben ik bang dat de herstellingsoorden nog drukker zijn en me nog meer prikkels geven. Ik ben namelijk hyper gevoelig voor auditieve en visuele prikkels. Om een voorbeeld te noemen, tv kijken (of horen) is echt een ramp.

Heeft iemand ervaring met de herstellingsoorden? ZOu het iest voor mij kunnen zijn.

Vriendelijke groeten,
Senorita

----------

